# Tank Bazooka



## Alycia (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Stretch (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like Tank is a lounger....Cute pictures!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

awwww! He's adorable!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

What a handsome guy! Is he an olde english?


----------



## Alycia (Jul 20, 2011)

Julie said:


> What a handsome guy! Is he an olde english?


Yes, I wanted an english bulldog but after a lot of research I decided the olde english was a better fit.

Thanks everyone. We got him when he was 4 months (he was one of the last in the litter because he was a little "backwards"-much better now), he's 7 months now and still growing..LOL. My first dog, so I'm learning a lot.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tank is a real cutie!
I have a Great Dane named Tank!


----------



## Alycia (Jul 20, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Tank is a real cutie!
> I have a Great Dane named Tank!


Both our "Tank's" fit their name well. I always loved great dane's, I've always heard their big babies.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Alycia said:


> Both our "Tank's" fit their name well. I always loved great dane's, I've always heard their big babies.


My danes are big lovable babies!
Did you choose the name Tank, or did the breeder name him?
My Tank was named by the breeder, and I felt that the name
suited him , so I stuck with it!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gah!!! He's flippin' adorable! Thanks for sharing pictures :thumb:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Bulldog pups make some of the most adorable flippin' puppies EVER!! LOL. Very cute looking pup.


----------

